# Bait rod recommendations



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

Looking at getting a lighter duty rod for calm surf (2-4 oz) & "smaller" fish esp. Whiting that can be used for cutbait. Spinning, casting,grahite, glass-dont matter but it needs to register the bites with a little more flex at the top third of the rod. No more bump offs. My OM needs some fresh cut bait. Any suggestions??? Thanks as always!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Something dependable, that casts well, thats durable, Daiwa BG-30, 30# braid, Set up on a 10' Daiwa emblem surf rod.

If spinners arent your thing then take a look at the sealines 30SHA...great casting reels.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I like my Abu 6500/8' AR for this purpose, although it sounds like you're looking for a bit lighter rod than the 8' AR. The kids just use their trout rods for whiting and skipjack and they do great.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

If it were for a youngin...an 8' rod will work....The reasons i love my 10' emblems is it will gain you more distance then the shorter rods, this particular rod gives back great feedback.... when that rod goes off, i know whether its whiting, or a pomp, or a red....it just bends right! 

Im not gonna say its an all in -one-rod ( because they dont exist) but it does have some range. Never caught any jacks on them, but i never wanted to in the 1st place.

The breakaway 10-6s are also nice...but a lot pricier! Whatever it is your looking for, i would suggest putting your hands on it first...Good luck!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I use my 10ft OM and a 6500 for bait. Works out well. If I want to reach the next gut I don't have a problem with this rig.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Since you specifically said BAIT ROD, I don't understand the recommendations for 10' surf rods and Daiwa 30 reels.

As always, it probably depends on where you're fishing. Along the upper coast, we're normally dropping baits in the wade gut or on the first bar.

My ABU 5000 and 7' popping rod works just fine for that, and I've caught bull reds and bull black drum on that rig.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X-2 what Bigfost said, I use my trout rods for bait rods in the first gut. I also put out a Penn #155 on a 8' rod for what take a piece of cut bait.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

The reason i recomended what i did is because i dont grasp the concept of just a "Baitrod"....I dont veiw any one rig as my QB....why mess with something that just catches bait....that sum beach has gotta work in my camp! I already carry a doz rigs down the beach, so theirs gotta be some versatility....but if ya just wanna slay whiting from the wade gut....Then what ever!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> but if ya just wanna slay whiting from the wade gut....Then what ever!


My bait rod is exactly that - a dedicated rig that spends the entire time I'm on the beach fishing for bait. Just about 100% of the surf fishermen I personally know do the same thing.

My surf rigs spend their time fishing for what eats the bait.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Just my system, i guess im a 1%! I have two identical rigs...like i mentioned, one goes long, the other catches bait, in a few hrs i have more bait then i can use....at that point, bait rod aint done! He goes out to help other rod....Diff strokes, ill figure it out someday!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Just my system, i guess im a 1%! I have two identical rigs...like i mentioned, one goes long, the other catches bait, in a few hrs i have more bait then i can use....at that point, bait rod aint done! He goes out to help other rod....Diff strokes, ill figure it out someday!


After bait duty is done, my Abu 6500/8' AR gets a Spoon'R or big Kast Master spoon clipped on it and set in a holder by the water. I like to have a rod handy that I can pitch to a school of fish quickly if need be and that 6500 has just enough balls to bring in a good Jack if necessary. That thing will launch a Spoon'R lure ten ever loving miles I swear.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> After bait duty is done, my Abu 6500/8' AR gets a Spoon'R or big Kast Master spoon clipped on it and set in a holder by the water. I like to have a rod handy that I can pitch to a school of fish quickly if need be and that 6500 has just enough balls to bring in a good Jack if necessary. That thing will launch a Spoon'R lure ten ever loving miles I swear.


My spoon chunker is always ready to go....doesnt wait for a bait rig to free up.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The hardest thing I had to unlearn to be successful at big fish surf fishing was to not mess around with a rod hoping to catch something, anything, whiting, sand trout, specks slot reds etc...
I had to give up holding a rod waiting for a bite.

I had wade fished the surf for specks/slot reds/pomps etc a long time and it was in my blood to keep going out wading and holding a rod wanting to catch just anything to be catching fish.
I got over it by bringing my bait for big fish, stopping at a market, bait house etc, and spending a little time on the way at mullet spots with a cast net, and have plenty of bait for big fish 
I started casting some p.o.s. cheap rod out with double drops and tiny pieces of bait for whiting, craokers, etc and almost ignore it unless it was bent over with a bait fish on. I will spend a little time with a cast net in the wade gut if I see mullet, but not too long as they are there or not.
That way I pay attention to my surf fishing rods, and I started catching big surf fish.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> *My spoon chunker is always ready to go*....doesnt wait for a bait rig to free up.


Wait, I thought Phil was your yakker.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Wait, I thought Phil was your yakker.


I kinda thought i shoulda said kastmaster, i figured nah :rotfl:

Phils kinda like horse mullet...i can only use him during certain mths of the year, lol


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

justletmein said:


> After bait duty is done, my Abu 6500/8' AR gets a Spoon'R or big Kast Master spoon clipped on it and set in a holder by the water. I like to have a rod handy that I can pitch to a school of fish quickly if need be and that 6500 has just enough balls to bring in a good Jack if necessary. That thing will launch a Spoon'R lure ten ever loving miles I swear.


I do the same. Except I'm still looking for a nice 8ft rod for my 6500. What kinda line you using on it?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

so yall dont have a rig with a spoon ready to go once you drop off the pavement?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> I do the same. Except I'm still looking for a nice 8ft rod for my 6500. What kinda line you using on it?


Right now I've got it full of braid, but used to have 17 lbs cajun line on it and will probably go back to that. I don't care what anyone says, I like the cajun line... not due to the red just due to it's durability. Seems like it comes in with way fewer abrasion scars than mono. That 8' AR felt heavy and bulky, but it turns out it's really balanced with the 6500 and feels/casts really well with anything over 2oz.



JOHNNYREB said:


> so yall dont have a rig with a spoon ready to go once you drop off the pavement?


Yeah it starts with a spoon, then when we get setup I clip a bait leader on and start catching bait, when done spoon gets clipped back on. I say all this, but I'm usually gonna have some of the kids with me and when they go they're designated bait catchers so that 6500 rig stays ready with a spoon full time unless I end up launching something out for slot reds after dark and my 525 mag is already out.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Diff strokes, ill figure it out someday!


Whatever works for you brother. That's what matters.



justletmein said:


> I say all this, but I'm usually gonna have some of the kids with me and when they go they're designated bait catchers.


That's why I like for my wife to go with me. She loves standing in the water and catching my bait all day. Unfortunately her knees don't allow her to do that much anymore.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I use a 10-6 breakaway with a 6500 abu....That rod is light enough to catch bait and heavy enough to whip a jack. Its good for pomps and slot reds. It is a perfect rod for casting 3oz. weights and double drop rigs. I have experienced many occasions when the bait was further out than my 7 footer could cast. But, a 7 footer is usually adaquate for whiting.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

My abu 5000, xlt synchro 1, both are on 7' ugly stiks. Hard to beat for the price and havent broke them yet in the last 20yrs. Mine are medium and medium heavy rods. I do have a medium lite 6'6 on my penn battle. You can sure tell a hit on it..especially when the occasional 20+ inch red or black drum snag the bait.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I love fishing my old ebay Daiwa glass rods from the 70s. They are 9' rods and I keep Abu 6500 sized reels on them. They are long enough to toss on out if I need to, although the bait action is usually in close. For bait purposes, I also keep a 7' Ugly Stik handy with a Abu 5500.

I suppose that I can boil down some of the discussion above into 'Keep it simple.' Whatever inshore weight tackle that you have handy will catch bait from the wade & first guts. No need to go shopping just for that. If you wish to get a lighter surf rig that can do double duty, there are some decent suggestions in the posts above.

BTW, I can't wait til warmer weather and for the mullet get a bit more active in the surf. I love mullet from the cast net more than I like culling through a pile of seacat for the odd whiting or croaker.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

10'06" Breakaway... the only time I get wet getting bait is with the castnet

if I am gonna stand in waist-deep water for any amount of time I will be casting a plug/spoon/jig, not dead shrimp


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

justletmein said:


> After bait duty is done, my Abu 6500/8' AR gets a Spoon'R or big Kast Master spoon clipped on it and set in a holder by the water. I like to have a rod handy that I can pitch to a school of fish quickly if need be and that 6500 has just enough balls to bring in a good Jack if necessary. That thing will launch a Spoon'R lure ten ever loving miles I swear.


what is "AR"?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

American Rodsmiths, it's a rod manufacturer and they used to sell the surf rods at Academy. I haven't seen any for quite some time now so not sure if they quit making surf rods or if Academy just quit carrying them. The 12' rods are comparable to Ocean Master.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

*10' om ?*



Sharkhunter said:


> I use my 10ft OM and a 6500 for bait. Works out well. If I want to reach the next gut I don't have a problem with this rig.


What model is it? spinning or casting ?. OMs are awesome but overkill for the little fish.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

jettycowboy47 said:


> What model is it? spinning or casting ?. OMs are awesome but overkill for the little fish.


Abu Garcia Bait Cast 6500 is what I was talking about. I think that's what he means as well.



justletmein said:


> Right now I've got it full of braid, but used to have 17 lbs cajun line on it and will probably go back to that. I don't care what anyone says, I like the cajun line... not due to the red just due to it's durability. Seems like it comes in with way fewer abrasion scars than mono. That 8' AR felt heavy and bulky, but it turns out it's really balanced with the 6500 and feels/casts really well with anything over 2oz.


Cool. I use 20lb sufix mono on mine. Seems to be pretty durable, I like it. As for the rod, I'm still shopping around for something that can cast out 3oz double drop leaders, big spoons and top waters.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Thanks!*



histprof said:


> I love fishing my old ebay Daiwa glass rods from the 70s. They are 9' rods and I keep Abu 6500 sized reels on them. They are long enough to toss on out if I need to, although the bait action is usually in close. For bait purposes, I also keep a 7' Ugly Stik handy with a Abu 5500.
> 
> I suppose that I can boil down some of the discussion above into 'Keep it simple.' Whatever inshore weight tackle that you have handy will catch bait from the wade & first guts. No need to go shopping just for that. If you wish to get a lighter surf rig that can do double duty, there are some decent suggestions in the posts above.
> 
> BTW, I can't wait til warmer weather and for the mullet get a bit more active in the surf. I love mullet from the cast net more than I like culling through a pile of seacat for the odd whiting or croaker.


I have a barn load of Uglies that I used for Catfish, Bass & Carp. Also I have ABU 6501s loaded with 17# Braid. Wasnt sure if they would holsd up in the salt. Thanks!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Right now I've got it full of braid, but used to have 17 lbs cajun line on it and will probably go back to that. I don't care what anyone says, I like the cajun line... not due to the red just due to it's durability. Seems like it comes in with way fewer abrasion scars than mono. That 8' AR felt heavy and bulky, but it turns out it's really balanced with the 6500 and feels/casts really well with anything over 2oz.


I use 14 lb. mono on my 6500...I have caught jacks and kings with it. The 14 seems like it would be too light, but it whipped these fish pretty good. Yet, it's light enough to enjoy the fight of a nice pomp or slot red. I can cast a 2 or 3 oz spoon "a country mile".

I have found there to be a big difference between 12 and 14lb lines.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> The hardest thing I had to unlearn to be successful at big fish surf fishing was to not mess around with a rod hoping to catch something, anything, whiting, sand trout, specks slot reds etc...
> I had to give up holding a rod waiting for a bite.
> 
> I had wade fished the surf for specks/slot reds/pomps etc a long time and it was in my blood to keep going out wading and holding a rod wanting to catch just anything to be catching fish.
> ...


Your approach makes sense except I am not ready to make friends with the stingrays. Cast net is something I explored but I find it just easier to catch some dinks and use them as bait. I am talking from a Catfisherman perspective however. Love to wade in fresh but in salt -not yet.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

jettycowboy47 said:


> What model is it? spinning or casting ?. OMs are awesome but overkill for the little fish.


It's a casting. I converted it to a CT and Magged it. I use it for catching bait but when there are a lot of slot reds in the first gut I like to cast from the sand with it for those as well. I rig up with a double drop loops and just switch out the hooks for the bigger fish. I always carry a couple of 7ft rods as well.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Is the Breakaway Omega ??*



SurfRunner said:


> I use a 10-6 breakaway with a 6500 abu....That rod is light enough to catch bait and heavy enough to whip a jack. Its good for pomps and slot reds. It is a perfect rod for casting 3oz. weights and double drop rigs. I have experienced many occasions when the bait was further out than my 7 footer could cast. But, a 7 footer is usually adaquate for whiting.


How do you find the so called "progressive taper" ? Nick Meyers seems like a good person to deal with. Corpus is bit far from where I live but the Omega sounds like what I 'd like save the price tag.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Bait rod vs light surf of the various*

I am aware that there is fuzzy line separating what is a "bait/ dink fishing rod & light duty surf rod. Some of the comments seem to illustrate this. 
My inexperience is largely due to distances covered to reach the so called "guts" and the conditions of the surf on the day I fish. The "wade" gut to me is shallow water (ankle deep). I guess I need to explore other beaches besides the one on Seawall Blvd. That place looks like a washboard- see people fishing way out that are only waist deep. I went into this figuring I needed to lay out a cast of 300 feet minimum to just get in the game. I know now this is not necessarily true...

The topic is incorrectly laid out it sb "Bait vs. Light duty Surf rods." Sorry about that.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

jettycowboy47 said:


> I am aware that there is fuzzy line separating what is a "bait/ dink fishing rod & light duty surf rod. Some of the comments seem to illustrate this.
> My inexperience is largely due to distances covered to reach the so called "guts" and the conditions of the surf on the day I fish. The "wade" gut to me is shallow water (ankle deep). I guess I need to explore other beaches besides the one on Seawall Blvd. That place looks like a washboard- see people fishing way out that are only waist deep. I went into this figuring I needed to lay out a cast of 300 feet minimum to just get in the game. I know now this is not necessarily true...
> 
> The topic is incorrectly laid out it sb "Bait vs. Light duty Surf rods." Sorry about that.


Like you said, it just depends on the beach you go to. The wade gut in not always ankle deep water. The wade gut is defined as the water between the dry sand and the 1st sand bar. IN some instances the wade gut will pinch off into the first sandbar and you wont have a wade gut.

You dont have to cast 300ft to get to the fish, just depends where you're fishing. There have been plenty of nice fish caught in the wade gut. Everything from whiting to big sharks roam that area if its deep enough.

Here is a pic of a deep wade gut. Probably close to 5ft in some spots. The second pic is him casting from the 1st sandbar.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

jettycowboy47 said:


> The "wade" gut to me is shallow water (ankle deep).


Where Oscar and I have been fishing at McFaddin, on an average high tide, the wade gut is between chest and neck deep on me. I'm 6'4.

There are times when it's over my head.

That's why we don't have to cast very far. Just about any size surf fish can potentially be cruising that wade gut.


----------

